# 1994 Nissan Sentra XE engine swap possibilties



## Tailgater3 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just bought a 94 sentra xe. I want to build it up, but I don't think the GA16 will cut it. i would like to know what are the potential engine swaps I could do. Im sure that an SR20 would fit, but I don't know if maybe a KA24 would fit too. I know that a KA has low end issues that have to be resolved before the turbo is even said, but what others are there also?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SInce the SR was actually available in the Sentra, it would be a lot easier swap than a KA. Turbos setups are available for the GA16DE. How much horsepower is your target?


----------



## Tailgater3 (Jul 7, 2010)

im looking for 220+ horsepower

my goal is to beat out my friends 1993 Mx-6 w/ klze w/ some mods like stage 2 clutch, test pipe, ac delete, z tires, cold air, msd ignition, aluminum flywheel


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

SR20DET puts out 205 HP.
Since this car is a lot lighter, it might be enough to beat your friend.


----------



## Tailgater3 (Jul 7, 2010)

the only bad news is that he is soon to be supercharging his klze and he claims that eventually he'll be building a stroker motor for it...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you're going to need to do some work to that SR20DET, then!


----------



## Tailgater3 (Jul 7, 2010)

how mush more horsepower would a ka24det get me over a sr20det though?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because it's bigger doesn't mean it's better. The answer to the question depends on what you are planning to do to each of these motors and how much are you willing to spend. For performance applications, you are probably better off with the SR20DET. There are those who have gotten 500 horsepower out of the SR20's, but it takes a lot of cash and work. Google "sr20det 500hp" and you'll find some good info.


----------



## Tailgater3 (Jul 7, 2010)

thats true, it would probably just save me a little weight in the long end


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The KA24DET is affectionately known as a "truck motor", simply because it drives like one. The SR20DET is the gem getting swapped into everything Nissan because it's just that good of a motor. There's plenty of aftermarket stuff for it too, the only limit is how much cash are you willing to spend to upgrade it, like smj said.
But the SR20DET is still frigin awesome out of the box. The GA16DE currently in your Sentra puts out 108 HP, while the SR20DET puts out 205 HP. Thats DOUBLE the power and torque, man! That ain't bad for a start. It's widely accepted you can easily strive for 400 HP without major upgrades to the internals of either the engine or tranny, so that should be plenty of power.

The SR20DET would give you a strong and reliable platform to beat your friend. Whatever he does to his engine, you'll be able to do to yours. People have stroked this engine, they've swapped ECUs for retuned ones, there's more aggressive cams out there, you can swap the turbo for a biger one, etc.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/87887-howto-1-6-ga16de-2-0-sr20de-t-swap.html

B14 GA16DE - SR20DET swap info

www.GA16forum.com • View topic - How To : GA16DE -> SR20DE(T)


----------



## Tailgater3 (Jul 7, 2010)

ok thanks for the link


----------



## LeoD (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, i have a 1991 nissan sentra XE. I took the engine out a couple months ago for a nice swap cause my engine was knocking. What would be a nice swap for it?


----------

